

POD, the PHP preprocessor - eberfreitas
http://geal.github.io/pod/

======
clementd
I kinda like the function litterals which are way shorter than the cumbersome
"function()" default syntax

------
stephenr
This is fucking ridiculous. If you get "distracted" by dollar signs
identifying variables and semicolons on statements, you need serious amounts
of medication.

It's no surprise the same mind that gets distracted by a fucking semicolon
would suggest a combination of slashes pipes and +/\- signs to indicate member
type/visibility.

~~~
clementd
The +- thing comes from objective-C IIRC

------
laveur
This is a horrible idea.... I love PHP but do we really need this? I think
not!

~~~
clementd
the \|/+- chars are a bit difficult to read. Maybe unicode chars would be
easier to read?

~~~
geal
or emojis, that would be cool!

